# Ford 6000



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

I have found a ford 6000 tractor sitting in a barn yard. It can be bought, but it has the select o speed trans in it and of coarse it don't work. I don't need a tractor that big, but i thought that if these trannys are fairly easy to fix, maybe i could make some money these big tractors don't sell real good around here so it would have to be a cheap buy and a cheap fix. Thoughts on the matter?


----------



## xfarmboy2970 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a Ford 6000 with a seized engine but a good Selecto-speed transmission, but I am located in Iowa. [email protected]


----------



## amarsiglio (Oct 18, 2012)

*Ford 6000*

Still have this ?


----------



## Maltese757 (Jan 18, 2013)

Looking for a ford 6000 commander exhaust manifold gas


----------

